
Dropbox and Google Cloud Partner to Deliver Cross-Platform Integrations - praneshp
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180301005470/en
======
QuinnyPig
Aren't they in the pre-IPO quiet period now? How'd they let this out into the
wild during that timeframe?

